# school lunch caterer needs nj kitchen



## chef viv (Mar 20, 2008)

Well - I am determined to get my business started! Does anyone know of commercial kitchen space for rent in northeastern nj, or south-eastern ny state? I am beginning very small with just 2 lunches a week (one at each of 2 local schools). After a great deal of research on redoing my kitchen to meet all health codes - I learned that I can't license my business out of my home kitchen in NJ. One option is to put everything into finishing my basement into a commercial kitchen - but in a completely unfinished basement - much much more costly. I checked in with a local church - but they can only do business with a not-for-profit. 
So - another question - is anyone out there a not-for-profit caterer? My mission is to make very healthy, but kid-friendly-and-fun lunches for local schools. (As no elementary schools in my area have kitchens, they all bring in outside venders.) When I first had the idea, I thought about setting up as a not-for-profit, - thinking I might be able to get some kind of nutritional grants or get cost breaks on organic produce and dairy etc - but I quickly got intimidated by what looked like overwhelming paperwork. - and at the time, it seemed unnecessary.
- If anyone has experience or suggestions about kitchens in northern nj - or any legal definitions that could make me legal from home...i would greatly appreciate it!
Thanks!:chef:


----------

